# Miscellaneous Herp Interests > Invertebrates >  mites on millipede

## itzazoo

My wife bougth my son a Giant black millipede yesterday and I was looking at it this morning and the thing is cover in mites. How do I get rid of them.

----------


## tigerlily

I don't think you're supposed to. I believe millipedes have a symbiotic relationship with them.

----------


## elevatethis

I asked Jeeves, and he didn't really have anything for me.  I used to work at a pet store and I've seen a few of these things here and there with that problem.

Best I came up with is using a q-tip with rubbing alcohol to swab on the back of the millipede, with care not to apply the alcohol near the breathing pores that run down each side of the thing.  Regular cleaning also helps keep them down.

Insects are really really not my thing at all!

*runs back to ball python forum*

----------


## tigerlily

Ah...  I did a quick google search, and it seems that if they are overrun with them then you should do something about them.  Here's a link.

http://www.petbugs.com/caresheets/A-gigas.html

----------


## tigerlily

Ha, you were right Brad!  It did say to use alcohol to kill them.   :Good Job:   (and google is better  :Raspberries:  )

----------


## Shelby

No no.. Christie is right. They NEED the mites. They keep the millipede clean.

Ok. how many is overrun? They should have some on there. Can you post a pic before you kill these mites?

----------


## JLC

Here's a very informative thread about them as well:


http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/s...ad.php?t=30159

It shows a great picture of the mites that are supposed to be good for them. (Not to say that there's no such thing as too much of a good thing!  :Rolleyes2:  )

----------


## Shelby

Yeah the mites they are supposed to have are pretty big.. for a mite. lol kinda icky too.

----------


## recycling goddess

ya... they need em!  :Very Happy:

----------


## 4theSNAKElady

I have had millipedes for a number of years,include them in my education program, and have one currently.please, NEVER EVER TRY TO GET RID OF THE MITES. The reason being is 1. the "treament" you are using to kill the mites could harm your millipede, 2. the mites are commensal...which means they are not harming your pet, but HELPING...they may look disgusting, but those mites are actually a millipedes own "clean-up crew". And do not worry about your other pets as well.....they cannot be transmitted because these mites are species-specific to your pet. Yes, they are literally "crawling" with the little buggers....but like everyone said, they are harmless to your pet, and the millipede needs them. Plus, I heard that it is useless trying to even remove them with tweezers, cause they just "come back".Hope this helps. If you have any questions, you can PM if ya like.. :Wink: 
..this was taken of my own "Onyx", female giant black millipede.

----------

